# Can my hedgehog escape :(



## Kira

I built a c&c cage for my little Muffin and I feel like she can squeeze out through the bars. I'd say they are an inch wide and tall . maybe an inch and a half. She can squeeze her head through and I am really scared she can get the rest of her body through. her head is a tight fit but I have seen mice and other small animals doing it :O I am really scared. I am about to be gone overnight and cant watch constantly but I can try to get my boyfriend to . are the spaces to large ? how small do they need to be?


----------



## Pawlove

Hedgehogs aren't like hamsters and mice, if their head fits, it doesn't mean the whole body can. 

Although I'm more worried that her head might get stuck as she attemps to get out! Perhaps you should cover the lower walls of the cage with something solid, like paper.


----------



## Kira

I have a lot of extra cardboard. I am sure I can cover up a lot of the bottom with it. Thank you for your input


----------



## Nancy

How much does she weigh? If she is under 275g then she definitely can get through. Between that and about 325 she might be able to if she tries hard enough.


----------



## bubbles37

I used to have a c and c cage, and my hedgie tried to stick her whole head throught the squares, I got worried that she could get her head stuck, so the next day I got her a new cage and it works great. Its pretty big too! http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=16725


----------



## Mommatobe

If you go and purchase coroplast to make a box to fit inside the wire portion of the cage and make the walls at least 8 inches ( Emma's walls are 10 inches) then no need to worry about escape. There are tons of great examples in the housing section and you can find lots of videos on youtube on how to go about making box portion. You can find coroplast at most sign shops and / or home depot or lowes. About $20 for a 5x10 sheet should be more then enough! Goodluck


----------



## Mommatobe

This is Emma's cage :


----------



## Kira

your cage is beautiful! I absolutely love it. Mine is not done and I was wanting to put a storage place but I didn't know how to make it that sturdy  I felt like it could fall down . Maybe if I look at more pictures and stuff like yours I can find some tips. Thank you for sharing that picture


----------



## Kira

Mommatobe said:


> This is Emma's cage :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "]http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii539/AllisonLindaJones/Emmascage1.jpg[/img][/URL]


It looks like the top of yours is detached for easy cleaning and removal. If so that is brilliant! i only made a small door but that gave me and entirely new idea. Did you use zipties or just the connectors ?


----------



## Kira

Mommatobe said:


> This is Emma's cage :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "]http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii539/AllisonLindaJones/Emmascage1.jpg[/img][/URL]


It looks like the top of yours is detached for easy cleaning and removal. If so that is brilliant! i only made a small door but that gave me and entirely new idea. Did you use zipties or just the connectors ? And do you have any tips on making it sturdy enough to put the cage part over the storage area


----------



## Mommatobe

Sorry for late reply...have not been able to come on forum till now. I used connectors on all corners and an endless amount of zip ties. The front three cubes on the top are just attached with zip ties so that entire front half opens to clean. Using the zip ties makes the entire structure more sturdy then you would think. I placed zip ties at each end where cubes meet and in the middle and placed two or three extra/cube on the "lid" portion so is very stable when open and does not fall. There are tons of videos on youtube about how to construct the cage (search C&C build - alot of guinea pig owners have videos) and I will try to post the pics I have of the different stages of when I made it so you can see more closely how each step is done. Goodluck with your build!


----------



## Kira

Thank you so much! extremely helpful . I'm getting more supplies to make more cages so your tips are greatly appreciated


----------



## Mommatobe

No problem...if you need help at all just ask!


----------



## Kira

I just built a reaaaally nice cage! Thank you a lot for sharing your picture. I used it as a guide  thank you again. it's so perfect <3


----------



## Mommatobe

Glad to hear it went well! I am sure you hedgie will love it!


----------



## laurentj23

Mommatobe said:


> This is Emma's cage :


What's the total size of the koroplast?


----------



## Mommatobe

Length is 4 inches shy of 5 feet and width is 4 inches shy of 4 feet. Base is 2 x 3 feet with 10 inch sides.


----------



## laurentj23

Mommatobe said:


> Length is 4 inches shy of 5 feet and width is 4 inches shy of 4 feet. Base is 2 x 3 feet with 10 inch sides.


Thanks. How much do you ended up paying for the kloroast? 
I tried lowes and home depot. They only have plexi glass.


----------



## Mommatobe

I think it was around $20, maybe a little more. The home depot near me had it and 4 staff members had no idea what I was talking about. I just happened to find it. It was near the storage section at my store around doors. I have been in a few home depots and they seem to keep layout the same so if you just asked and did not look i would go back and look cause alot of people do not know what it is. Goodluck!


----------



## laurentj23

Thanks. So basically im looking at 4'6" x 3'6" kloroplast right?


----------



## Mommatobe

If you do 8 inch sides yes...if 10 inche sides then 4'8" x 3'8"


----------



## notmyrobot

When I went to Home Depot and asked for Coroplast they had no idea what i was talking about either.. 

if it helps, on the tag when i found it myself (I had previously found it on their website) it was called "Plaskolite" so maybe if you asked for that


----------



## Kira

notmyrobot said:


> When I went to Home Depot and asked for Coroplast they had no idea what i was talking about either..
> 
> if it helps, on the tag when i found it myself (I had previously found it on their website) it was called "Plaskolite" so maybe if you asked for that


I've been looking for chloroplast as well :O this definitely helps. I did a lot of ghetto stuff to make it where mine couldn't get out using cardboard , tape , and anything else I can use temporarily. I wonder if lowe's would have chloroplast? Aren't they a lot like home depot with what they sell ?


----------



## laurentj23

Kira said:


> notmyrobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to Home Depot and asked for Coroplast they had no idea what i was talking about either..
> 
> if it helps, on the tag when i found it myself (I had previously found it on their website) it was called "Plaskolite" so maybe if you asked for that
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for chloroplast as well :O this definitely helps. I did a lot of ghetto stuff to make it where mine couldn't get out using cardboard , tape , and anything else I can use temporarily. I wonder if lowe's would have chloroplast? Aren't they a lot like home depot with what they sell ?
Click to expand...

Lowes has plexi glass instead.


----------



## TitustheHog

Why does it have to be chloroplast? Will other products chip to easily? I just finished baby proofing my new hedgies cage by putting cardboard around the edges. Its on the outside so I think it will be difficult for Titus to anoint with it...


----------



## NoDivision

Coroplast is used most commonly because it's one of the cheapest and easiest to work with non-porous materials. You want something plastic so it won't absorb urine or other things and can be easily cleaned. Things like cardboard are going to get soggy and stinky and need to be constantly replaced.


----------



## laurentj23

Bought a big one for $11.73.
At home depot.


----------



## Kira

Until I find chloroplast I have been using Cardboard too (temporarily) But on the bottom piece I wrapped a shower liner around the cardboard and put puppy pads on that followed by fleece so I wouldn't get smelly cardboard


----------

